

Show HN: Glancy - Article lengths at a glance - seangransee
http://glancyapp.com/

======
rkuykendall-com
I love it!

I was surprised to see that it even works on top of the Chrome extension I
installed to change the HN design:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-
news-%20/oi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-
news-%20/oieefcckcbbgniifdhhialgkmghahjgl)

